# Trotting-wer kann mir wichtige Infos geben?



## Oliver  Bonkamp (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

habe mir in der letzten Woche eine Centrepin Rolle (Adcock Stanton) ersteigert und möchte nun Infos zum Trotting-Wanderangeln bekommen.

-Bebleiung?
-Bücher?
-Köder?
-usw.

Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Petri Heil
Oliver


----------



## Karstein (16. Dezember 2003)

Moin Oliver,

da müsste es einen Schinken meines ollen Nachbarn Vincent-Kluwe-Yorck zu geben. Frag mal in einem gut sortierten Angelladen Deines Vertrauens nach oder stöbere bei amazon.de oder bol.de - glaube, er hat´s mit "englischen Fischen" irgendwie tituliert.

Viel Erfolg

Karsten


----------



## Karstein (16. Dezember 2003)

Sorry: "englischeM Fischen"!


----------



## schroe (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Oliver,
Karsten meint sicherlich: Fische fangen - Im englischen Stil. Von Vincent Kluwe - York.
ISBN 3-27501276-2
Das Buch ist sehr informativ und angenehm zu lesen.

Trotting ist das Wanderangeln mit der Matchrute (3,90m-4,20m mit Spitzenaktion) und leichtem Gepäck. Die Schnur sollte schwimmend sein oder schwimmend gemacht werden.

Es wird in der Regel an fließenden Gewässern praktiziert und entsprechend Fließwasserposen (Stick, Avon, Chub) bevorzugt. Bebleiung wählst du nach Gewässertyp (Sichtigkeit, Tiefe, Strömung, "Oberflächenrauhheit") und zu beangelndem Fisch (Barbe, Döbel, Rotauge, usw.).
Die Methode funktioniert hier an der Weser, gefischt von Buhnenkopf zu Buhnenkopf recht gut. Eine Hand voll Maden, Hanf, Käse....... an die Buhnenkante werfen, die Pose mit Köder in die Futterspur setzen und Schnur freigeben bis ein Biß erfolgt.
Werden die Bisse weniger oder bleiben ganz aus, gehts auf den nächsten Buhnenkopf.


----------



## Karstein (16. Dezember 2003)

DAS ist das Buch, das ich meine, schroe! Steht da was drin über´s Angeln mit der Centrepin? Mir ist so.


----------



## havkat (16. Dezember 2003)

Moin!

Deshalb schubs ich´s mal aus dem Norgforum raus und in´s Friedfischforum rein.


----------



## schroe (16. Dezember 2003)

Jau Karsten, steht was über die Centrepin drin.:m 

Etwas ergiebiger befasst sich der Verfasser mit der Centrepin (einer speziellen Wurftechnik) in seinem Buch: Fische fangen - Mit der Pose.
Auch interessant.


----------



## Karstein (16. Dezember 2003)

Merci, Havkat! ;o))

schroe: ich hockte Mitte der ´80er so ziemlich jeden Abend mit Vincent in einem Berliner Straßencafé, damals hatte er noch eine kleine Werbeagentur und schrieb nebenbei Biker-Geschichten. Hat sich ganz schön gemausert in puncto Friedfischangeln, der Gute! Seine Bücher sind inzwischen allgemein anerkannt, denke ich.


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Dezember 2003)

der gute Mann hat auch eine schöne Website drügg mich ganz fest


----------



## schroe (16. Dezember 2003)

@Karsten,
bin absoluter Gelegenheitsstipper (dann aber mit großer Freude, erinnert mich an meine Kinderjahre mit Vaddern am Wasser) . Darum kann ich ich das schwer beurteilen.

Denke aber auch, dass er große Anerkennung genießt. Er schreibt fundiert und verständlich (trotzdem detailiert), seine Methoden orientieren sich kaum an Trends oder Marken.  
Übernimmt man seine Techniken, stellt man schnell fest, es funktioniert eben genau wie er es beschrieben hat. Wettbewerbsangeln/methoden finden in seinen Büchern keinen/ höchstens ansatzweise Platz, vielmehr ein Rezeptebuch für schönes und entspanntes Angeln.
Jedenfalls hat man beim Lesen dass Gefühl, man erhält Anleitung von einem sympathischen Angelkollegen, der es "druff hat".:m
Ein Biker,.....das haut schon hin.

@truttafriend,
kannte ich garnicht, danke.:m


----------



## Karstein (16. Dezember 2003)

@ schroe: Vincent ist ein ganz Umgänglicher. Als ich erstmals vorhin seine Einleitung auf desses HP las, fühlte ich mich auch gleich in meine Kindheit zurückversetzt! Mein ganzer Stolz war ein einteiliger (!) dunkelbrauner Bambusstecken von fast 5 m Länge mit ganz ohne Rolle, den ich voller Stolz von Oma´s Laube zur Havel/ Scharfe Lanke trug und meine Rotaugen (hier inner Hauptstadt: Plötzen) und wirklich kapitalen Brassen (Bleie) stippte. Ich weiß noch, wie Opa jedem Nachbar den knapp 6pfündigen Brassen unter die Nase hielt, den ich im Ablaufkanal mit dieser Rute landen konnte - na, und ich fühlte mich wie der König!!! 

Nee, ich finde, er beschreibt schon prima die eigentliche Intention unseres Hobbies, und trotz englischer Spleenigkeit bleibt der Purismus erhalten - Kompliment!

Gruß vom Auch-Stipper

Karsten


----------



## schirinowski (17. Dezember 2003)

hi,

&nbsp;

und vergiss nicht das bilnker sonderheft friedfisch, aufgelegt ca. mitte der 80ér jahre.

dort&nbsp; hat klaus schmidt sehr kompetent die englischen methoden abgehandelt, unter anderem das stickfischen. auch im sonderheft rotaugen gab es damals wasvergleichbares. 

ich habe mene hefte leider vor ein paar jahren entsorgt, ich könnte dir aber ggfs einen scan besorgen gehen. 

ne andere möglichkeit ist, die jungs von der shg dortmund zu kontaktieren.ginge über das forum von angeln.de

cheers


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. Dezember 2003)

Trotting pauschal mit Wanderangeln zu übersetzen ist nicht ganz richtig, den Trotten (Wandern) sollte eigentlich nur die Pose (Dafür braucht man dann auch ne Centrepin oder feine Multi), nicht unbedingt der Angler, obwohl man beides natürlich kombinieren kann.
Es ist eine sehr aktive angelart, bei der die Köder sehr natürlich abtreiben sollen, dann wieder eingeholt wird, und wieder abtreibt, wieder rangeholt wird,...

Die schon erwähnten Stick- und Wirestick-posen taugen eigentlich nur bei langsamer Strömung. Bei schnellerer sollte man zu loafern greifen, bei starker sind Avons gefragt, oder die Drennan Bobber. Stipposen gehen aber oft auch.
Merke: je stärker die Strömung, desto kompakter der Auftriebskörper der Pose am oberen Ende. Befestigung immer mit Gummiring oben und unten, Laufposen verbieten sich von selbst.

Es geht zwar auch mit einer normalen Matchrute o.ä. Richtig spass macht es aber vom Ufer aus nur mit überlangen Matchruten (meine hat 6m. Browning baut rel. günstige) oder völlig unenglisch mit einer Bolorute. Bei grösseren Flusstiefen ist eine derartig lange Rute wegen der Feststellpose sowieso unumgänglich.

Bebleiung ist relativ kompakt und tief anzubringen, denn in der unteren Wasserschicht soll der Köder ja möglichst natürlich abtreiben, und auch nicht erst Minuten brauchen, bis er in der Fängigen Tiefe ist.

Wenn die Rolle auch geworfen werden soll, such mal nach dem Wallis style cast, gibt ein paar nette Videos im Web. Geht aber nicht mit allen Centrepins, ein leichter anlauf ist wichtig.

Köder geht eigentlich alles. Kommt eher auf den Fisch an. Universalköder ist natürlich die Made.

Auf Cipro.de findet sich auch ein bericht darüber (Fischen im Englischen Stil, mehrere Teile)

Wer die Wahnwitzige Ausgabe für eine Englische Centrepin scheut, sollte mal nach einer Champion- oder Scout-Wenderolle bei Ebay suchen, die laufen auch nicht viel schlechter, wenn man sie mal richtig ölt. Und wer ne richtig gute haben will: 
http://www.chrislythe-centrepins.co.uk/ 

Das einzige geheimnis ist eigentlich die richtige Pose auszuwählen. (Und natürlich Futter und Köder) Da sollte man schon eine gute Auswahl Besitzen. mit 2-3 Posen kommt man nicht weit.

Im alten Blinker Friedfisch-Sonderheft wie Shirinowski meint ist allerdings nichts darüber zu finden. Im alten Rotaugen Sonderheft sind 2 Artikel.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Oliver  Bonkamp (18. Dezember 2003)

Viele Dank Leute, da wird es am Wochenende wohl losgehen, wenn es nicht zu kalt ist.


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2003)

@ Holger: diese Drennan-Bobber, sind das die unten durchsichtigen und oben neon-orange-farbenen rundlichen Laufposen? Die haben wir in Irland beim Shrimps-Angeln mit Matchrute auf Lachs benutzt, allerdings in stärkerer Strömung ohne Unter-Stopper, also "echte" Laufpose. wir hatten dabei das Problem, dass der Köder teilweise nicht direkt am Grund lief. Aber von der Angeltechnik her würde ich auch das als "Trotting" bezeichnen, beangelst ja den kompletten Pool von oben nach unten.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. Dezember 2003)

@ Karsten
Oben orange und rundlich sind irgendwie alle Posen. Durchsichtig sind die Dinger aber, und sie haben auch unten eine Öse, mit der man sie laufend montieren kann, wie alle Drennan Posen. 

Wenn man die nur unten Montiert, dann kann man nicht verzögert fischen, weil die Pose sofort abtaucht. 

Allgemein haben Laufposen bei Strömung das Problem, dass sie die Schnur runterwandern, und man nicht mehr in der Passenden Tiefe fischt.

Die Angeltechnik ist jedenfalls sonst identisch, nur das Gerät vermutlich was schwerer.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2003)

@ Holger: nee, wir haben den halben Kasten voll mit den richtigen Durchlauf-Drennans (haben aber unten auch zusätzlich eine Öse) - die werden wohl auch zum Hechtangeln benutzt.

Ich tüftele noch immer an der geeigneten Posen-Seitenarm-Montage für Flüsse, wo ein Kette von Bleischroten über den Grund schlittert und der Köder langsam in der Strömung vor der Montage spielt. Die Eingefuchsten angeln mit der Methode an der Ribe Vesterau, aber alle meine bisherigen Versuche sind kläglich gescheitert...Solch eine Technik wäre aber auch gut für irische Flüsse.

Gruß gen Du

Karsten


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. Dezember 2003)

@ Karsten
Dann meine ich nen anderen. Was Du meinst ist ws. der Pike Bob / Bobber der eher einer Wasserkogel ähnelt. meine haben unten noch nen Stiel und oben eine antenne, sind auch viel kleiner und leichter.

Diese seitenarmmontagen sind auch sehr schwer zu basteln. Bleigewicht, Seitenarmlänge und schnurstärke und länge müssen exakt auf die Ortsverhältnisse abgestimmt sein. Da versuch besser mal mit einem Tiroler Hölzl, bei dem solange vom Blei was abgefeilt wird, bis es passend wandert.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2003)

@ Holger: jaaa, genau diese Pike-Pfropfen ham mer!

Tiroler Hölzl in der Art funktioniert prima an der Mörrum und in Norge, aber leider nicht an den unebenen Kleinflüssen in Dänemark und Irland... Aber ich habe Spezis im Pensionärs-Alter beobachtet, die hatten diese Endblei-Montage an den besagten Flüssen perfekt drauf! Aber wahrscheinlich kannten sie auch jede Unebenheit am Boden aufgrund ihrer Erfahrung?

Karsten


----------

